# Bought some clay!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I havent had a chance to do any art recently because i usually paint. I work with oils and acrylics which isnt so bird/cat friendly

Once i get more room i'd love to start again..

Till then i had to find something to destress with so i got some clay 



















First thing on my list is to pick up some tools.. LOL my fingers are too big. He is cracking as you can see while he dries but i should be able to fix it..

Its been really nice to be able to sit down and relax... do some arts.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

cough.... pleco... cough...... caves.... cough.. ahem..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I wont be able to do anything with this stuff as i dont own an oven or know how to do that kinda stuff...

Maybe someday 

Can you dry clay in...like a regular oven? LOL


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No you can't dry clay in a regular oven as it can't get hot enough


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

See no idea on this kinda stuff LOL


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> No you can't dry clay in a regular oven as it can't get hot enough


Correct me if I'm wrong but cant you in theory dry with anything above room temp provide the humidity isn't high?.. It would more or less be based on Time?

And how hot does clay need to be dried at?? My oven goes to 600.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Most small pottery kilns reach 1200-1400


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> Most small pottery kilns reach 1200-1400


 Thats hot... whats a kiln worth?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

You can pickup a small used one for $150 - $300


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Might be worth it to the right person.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i would love one.. But i dunno if i have the right space for one.. Only a 1 bedroom apt. Would someone run one of those in a basement or garage?

I dont know how safe they would be..


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

You can actually get really tiny ones that are about 1 - 1.5 cubic feet. They also run on 110-120volts.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would do it. I used to do pottery but have no access to facilities any more 

Firing essentially fuses everything together, so ordinary ovens can't get that hot.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its the heat issue i have.. My apt already gets too bloody warm I cant imagine running one of those too. LOL

If i only had a garage or something :S


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

can you take it to a pottery place to fire? There's a place called You're Fired...maybe they will do it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I contacted my granny who is a fantastic water colour artist and we might go together on getting a kiln :3 She can keep it at her home and I can just bring stuff over ^^

I am unsure if i can fire air dry clay but my gran has a few potter peoples


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, you can fire air dried clay, but you have to make sure that it is completely dry. You can try expediting the process by heating up the clay, but you have to do it slow and make sure the piece is almost completely dry (or else it explodes...have seen this many a time before)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I took out a whole class of work with one of my arts before.. Which is the reason I am afraid to use someone's klin that might have their work in it. lol


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

what is it? lol ... custom clay caves would be cool! i want an ashtray lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heheheh... I guess its not that great. Rofl Ahh well. Its a resting dragon with a stone that i like


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hummm., lol i suck i see it now  sorry...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

It's really nice, I can't wait to see the finished product. 

One thing thought; I'm surprised to see a thread about clay sculpting and out of the two "Make pleco caves" responses not one of them was from Ameekplec. He must be slipping or something...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's because he already have all the cave he needs. And they are very nice caves too.

Anyway, I did something like this almost two years ago. There are different types of clay you can buy. Some (like the ones I bought, can be baked at 500C. So you can actually do it in your oven, although I have to admit, I am too chicken to try that.
Instead, I borrow a kiln from a co-worker of mine. It's a fantastic little thing that I don't mind pay $100 for. It about the size of your microwave oven. It doesn't get too hot because there are special styrfoan like stuff to insulate it. These are perfect for small items (ahem like a pleco cave).
Anyway, the problem I have was that it cracks and some exploded. I got a %70 failiure rate. Can't understand why as I leave them out to dry for a week. I still have about 2 that was ok, but the problem was that my plecos didn't like it because it's mounth was too wide and too tall. My hands was too big to stick inside to smooth out the inside. That's why it's month was too wide, it's because of my hands. Anyway, I think I need tips on how to make pottery. Maybe there are some special tools for making cups and stuff, maybe I need a turn table to build it from bottom and raise it?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

If the clay is exploding its not because it didn't dry properly. its because you have trapped air inside the clay. The clay hardens with an air pocket inside of it. Once it gets hot enough. BOOM!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya you have to work the clay for a while before making stuff with it. I knew this and still was very good at trapping bubbles. LOL


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> i would love one.. But i dunno if i have the right space for one.. Only a 1 bedroom apt. Would someone run one of those in a basement or garage?
> 
> I dont know how safe they would be..


Think Markus would notice one in the basement rofl?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

naawwww... he wont. :3


----------

